# GPS



## Saddle bum (1 Jul 2008)

Can we justify a forum for GPS use?


----------



## domtyler (1 Jul 2008)

I would hardly imagine so, what would you put in it? Have you got some ideas?


----------



## piedwagtail91 (1 Jul 2008)

a sticky in know how may be useful, providing it's only used for links to relevant sites and facts type posts.somewhere to direct people to before discussing elsewhere?


----------



## simon l& and a half (22 Jul 2008)

how would you find it?


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2008)

Hardly... few enough people even talk about cycling


----------

